# breeding groups



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

alot of the breeders were wanting to make a breeder group, or a section of the forum where everyone who owns a certain species of mantis can join so that we know who has that species, this will help reduce the ammount of species that fail and go out of culture. If somebody loses their male and needs another they know who has them to go to and thus keeps the species from dieing out, we are going to hold a poll to see what everyone else thinks and wether or not this is a good idea.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=14628


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2009)

This is basicly what i meant in my last thread on this... thanks Chris for making a poll


----------



## agent A (Sep 5, 2009)

ggood idea, but we should all post the species we keep on our signature and put the status down too.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 5, 2009)

We don't need separate fora for breeding groups. The reason of knowing who is breeding what isn't an issue for me. I've started and joined threads about the species I've raised or intend to start and I generally know who is also raising or has experience with them.


----------

